# sky-kit/skylineimports please contact me!



## Thomask(austin) (Feb 13, 2007)

Hi
I know some of you guys know skyline imports (skykit) or have gotten cars from them. Me and a buddy both have put money down on two GTRs and we are simply looking to get in contact with Tim or Robert. We are about 17 weeks into our waiting period and seem to have lost communication with them. If anyone can assist me, that would be great.

Thomas.


----------



## skylineimports (Dec 23, 2005)

you have email


----------



## Thomask(austin) (Feb 13, 2007)

glad to hear you guys are still alive.


----------



## skylineimports (Dec 23, 2005)

...i will shoot you an email tomorrow


----------



## Thomask(austin) (Feb 13, 2007)

well i got the one this morning, just want a little more detail of the status and how the customs process is going.

Thomas.


----------



## Thomask(austin) (Feb 13, 2007)

so about 3-4 weeks? Just let me know when the cars leave the UK.

Thomas.


----------



## skylineimports (Dec 23, 2005)

Thomas, about that maybe slightly less. Talk to me via email rather than forum for business related issues please mate. 

Cheers


----------



## celm (Dec 15, 2003)

skylineimports said:


> Thomas, about that maybe slightly less. Talk to me via email rather than forum for business related issues please mate.
> 
> Cheers


hey rob
you see many of these?
all i have to say the car fits me like a glove

























thats me in the pic,state side.This is thecar from the pirelli commercial The Call


----------



## skylineimports (Dec 23, 2005)

celm said:


> hey rob
> you see many of these?
> all i have to say the car fits me like a glove
> 
> ...


Frank,

They are seriously nice cars and the best TVR ever made! So you will now be an even flashier guy on the block 

How do you like the drive? had chance to wring its neck yet?



















you have pm also


----------



## Thomask(austin) (Feb 13, 2007)

OMG that is sick!


----------



## skylineimports (Dec 23, 2005)

Thomask(austin) said:


> OMG that is sick!


:thumbup: they are seriously cool cars


----------



## Thomask(austin) (Feb 13, 2007)

you can go ahead and throw one in another crate and send it my way!


----------



## celm (Dec 15, 2003)

Thomask(austin) said:


> you can go ahead and throw one in another crate and send it my way!


there amazing cars.No TC,No ABS. i spun out 2x allready.....


----------



## Thomask(austin) (Feb 13, 2007)

please answer your email Rob


----------



## skylineimports (Dec 23, 2005)

thomas,
Not got any new email, send again


----------



## skylineimports (Dec 23, 2005)

dont worry, found the email. Email back to you


----------



## Thomask(austin) (Feb 13, 2007)

you have email again, sorry to ride ur ass. just getting anxious.


----------



## Thomask(austin) (Feb 13, 2007)

That boat should be here any day?......full speed ahead.


----------



## Thomask(austin) (Feb 13, 2007)

Hey Rob, talked to Tim on friday. He said he would talk to you about finding out where the boat is. Hopefully they aren't seeing delays at one of thier stops. Please let me know if you can track it.


----------



## Thomask(austin) (Feb 13, 2007)

Hey Rob, so let me know whats up about the last email me and warren sent you. It appears you guys arent doing skylines anymore, so we need to finalize our deal here.


----------



## Thomask(austin) (Feb 13, 2007)

Hey Rob, its imperative you get back to me ASAP regarding our business. It is unprofessional to discuss business on the forums, but when you do nothing what else am i supposed to do.


----------



## skylineimports (Dec 23, 2005)

you have PM


----------



## Thomask(austin) (Feb 13, 2007)

you have PM replied.


----------



## Thomask(austin) (Feb 13, 2007)

no comments on my PM? We need this settled by early next week.


----------

